# Shoutbox



## Joachim (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Es schein ein Problem mit der Shoutbox zu geben, bisher tritt dies nur im Internetexplorer auf - ich bitte hier nun mal diejenigen, bei denen es auftritt, bescheid zu geben, mit welchem Browser/Version er/sie surft. Damit könnten wir das Problem leichet eingrenzen.

Dankeschön.


----------



## Thorsten (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Moin,

null Probleme.

IE 7.0.5
 

Mozilla 2.0.0.3
 


Absolut identisch, keine Fehler!


----------



## rainthanner (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Bei mir gibts ebenfalls keine Probleme. 



....und das will was heißen. : 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Holger1969 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Moin,

ich gehe mit IE rein und hatte probleme. hintergrund war blau.
ist aber seit heute nicht mehr


----------



## Holger1969 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

jetzt ist die shoutbox wieder blau  
naja, immer noch besser wie wenn sie die  farbe hätte...


----------



## WERNER 02 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

*0 PROBLEMO !!*

Alles wie gehabt. Egal mit was ich reingehe. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Petra (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Moin 

Ich habe auch kein Problem alles ok


----------



## Dr.J (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Hallo,

das Problem tritt bei mir nur auf der *Portalseite* auf. Auf der Forenseite funktioniert es. 

Bitte mal genau beschreiben, ob auf Portalseite oder Forenseite das Problem ist.


----------



## Holger1969 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

hi jürgen,

hast recht, ist bei mir genauso. habe ich heute morgen wahrscheinlich einmal das portal und einmal die forenseite erwischt....:


----------



## inge50 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Hallo,

ich habe keine Probleme, weder auf der Forenseite noch auf der Portalseite.

Nur auf der Portalseite ist die Shoutbox kleiner, es fehlen die Smilies und so.

Gehe daher lieber über die Forenseite.

Ich surfe mit Firefox.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Thorsten (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Auch auf der Portalseite kein Problem.


----------



## Petra (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Ich habe werder auf der Portalseite werder auf der Forumseite Probleme


----------



## Steingarnele (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Keine Probleme, ich sehe alles bestens!


----------



## Petra (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*



			
				Petra schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe werder auf der Portalseite werder auf der Forumseite Probleme


Arbeite mit Internet Explorer


----------



## Joachim (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

 also scheint es nur mit älteren Explorern zu Problemen zu kommen ...

Werde meinen IE mal auf 7.irgendwas uppen - mal schaun.


----------



## Manuela (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> also scheint es nur mit älteren Explorern zu Problemen zu kommen ...
> 
> Werde meinen IE mal auf 7.irgendwas uppen - mal schaun.





Jo , dann upp mal gleich auch das Spiel   

Ganz liebe Grüße Manuela


----------



## Joachim (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Servus

Habe keinerlei Probleme, weder auf der Portal- noch auf der Forumsseite.
Funzt beides bestens.
Benutze IE 7.0.5730.11

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Manuela (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## Joachim (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Danke Helmut, muss also doch an der Version des IE liegen 

@Manuela


----------



## Uli (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Shoutbox*

hi,
ich gehe direkt über aol hier rein,ohne einen anderen explorer.auf der forumseite ist alles ok,auf der portalseite sind dann die letzten beitraege in einem dunklen blau das man kaum noch was lesen kann.wechselt aber erst in das dunkle blau wenn ich runterfahre.
gruß uli


----------

